# Fernwartung bei SPS mit RS-232 über LAN/Internet



## olitheis (16 August 2007)

Hallo,
wir haben noch Anlagen im Einsatz, die die mit "älteren" Schiele SPS (600) ausgerüstet sind. Ich habe mal des Datenblatt der Programmierkarte mal mithochgeladen.
Meine Frage hier wäre, ob es ein Gateway oder etwas ähnliches gibt, um von einem PC (mit serieller Schnittstelle?) auf die SPS zuzugreifen (Fernwartung übers Internet)? 
Die Programmiersoftware läuft allerdings unter MS-DOS! 

Sollte es hier etwas brauchbares geben, wäre das eine große Erleichterung.

Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## vollmi (16 August 2007)

olitheis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir haben noch Anlagen im Einsatz, die die mit "älteren" Schiele SPS (600) ausgerüstet sind. Ich habe mal des Datenblatt der Programmierkarte mal mithochgeladen.
> Meine Frage hier wäre, ob es ein Gateway oder etwas ähnliches gibt, um von einem PC (mit serieller Schnittstelle?) auf die SPS zuzugreifen (Fernwartung übers Internet)?
> Die Programmiersoftware läuft allerdings unter MS-DOS!
> ...



Da gibts was brauchbares, nicht ganz billig aber funktionell.

RS232 über Lan


----------



## olitheis (16 August 2007)

So teuer ist es doch gar nicht.
Hast Du das in so einer Applikation schonmal getestet? Wo ich mir einen Knoten in den Kopf mache, ist dass ich aus meiner DOS Anwendung (SPS600) nur eine Serielle Schnittstelle zur Auswahl habe. D.h., dass ich etwas benötige, was ich an die serielle Schnittstell an meinen PC anschließe, von dort aus einen Übergang auf LAN/Internet benötige. Auf der anderen Seite beim Kunden müsste das dann genau umgekehrt ablaufen: von LAN/Internet auf die serielle Schnittstelle der Programmierkarte der SPS. Ich hoffe, ich sehe das so richtig?!
Wäre das mit dem *EtherPath® SS-1R Single Port Serial Server "Ethernet Modem"* denn so zu realisieren?

Danke nochmal
Oli


----------



## vollmi (16 August 2007)

olitheis schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite beim Kunden müsste das dann genau umgekehrt ablaufen: von LAN/Internet auf die serielle Schnittstelle der Programmierkarte der SPS. Ich hoffe, ich sehe das so richtig?!
> Wäre das mit dem *EtherPath® SS-1R Single Port Serial Server "Ethernet Modem"* denn so zu realisieren?
> Oli



Es gibt da verschiedene Lösungsmöglichkeiten.
Die eine wäre mit zwei SS-1R. Das eine Modem wär dann beim Kunden an der Steuerung conectet, das andere wäre bei dir mit einem Genderchanger Am Computer dran. Die können sich dann direkt sehen ohne Software dazwischen.

Du kannst allerdings auch ein SS-1R nehmen das beim Kunden installieren und bei dir zuhause dann den Comport den du brauchst auf die Ethernetadresse mappen, das ist dann etwas umfangreicher zu konfigurieren.

Ansonsten ruf doch mal bei Blackbox an die haben da so für ziemlich jedes Problem eine Lösung und leiten dich auch korrekt an. Wenn du mehrere Solche Anlagen hast wäre wohl eine Racklösung anzustreben.

mfG René


----------



## olitheis (16 August 2007)

Also Du meinst eine Lösung mit zwei SS-1R würde funktionieren?
Ich spreche dann also statt der SPS direkt den 1. SS-1R an, der ist dann über LAN/Internet mit dem 2. beim Kunden verbunden. Dieser würde dann die Verbindung zur SPS herstellen. Ich denke, beide SS-1R werden vorher konfiguriert, so dass sie bei einer Verbindung die Daten einfach 1:1 übertragen, richtig?



> Du kannst allerdings auch ein SS-1R nehmen das beim Kunden installieren und bei dir zuhause dann den Comport den du brauchst auf die Ethernetadresse mappen, das ist dann etwas umfangreicher zu konfigurieren.


Wie wäre das zu verstehen?

Danke
Oli


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 August 2007)

hallo,
wie sieht es mit einem virtuellen comport aus? ich habe mit einem gute erfahrungen gemachthttp://www.wut.de/e-58231-ww-dade-000.php


----------



## vollmi (29 August 2007)

Hi

Ich hab jetzt auf die EX-6034 von Exsys gewechselt.
Das funktioniert tadellos auch über VPN.

Und ist sehr günstig.

http://www.exsys.ch/

mfG René


----------



## olitheis (29 August 2007)

Hallo, meinst Du diese hier:
http://www.exsys.ch/deutsch/produkte/ex_6010.html

Funktioniert die auch unter DOS?

Gruß
Oli


----------



## vollmi (29 August 2007)

olitheis schrieb:


> Hallo, meinst Du diese hier:
> http://www.exsys.ch/deutsch/produkte/ex_6010.html
> 
> Funktioniert die auch unter DOS?



Dos hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Ich greife zwar mit einem Dos Programm zu das rennt aber in einem Dos Fenster unter XP.

Ansonsten wär da noch.
http://www.korenix.com/jetport/products_jetport5201-device-server.htm

Da haste wieder auf beiden seiten so einen Portserver. Das läuft dann natürlich wieder unter jeder Umgebung.

mfG René


----------



## Maxl (2 September 2007)

*auchnochsenfdazugeb*

http://www.wut.de/e-58www-10-inde-000.php
In Deinem Fall würde sich dieses Modell anbieten: http://www.wut.de/e-58631-ww-dade-000.php

Meine Erfahrungen mit den W&T-Umsetzern sind sehr gut (auch wenn sie teuer sind), funktionieren aber problemloser als z.B. Umsetzer von Vison Systems (http://www.vscom.de/1_1_1.htm, z.B. http://www.vscom.de/664.htm, Vertrieb z.B. unter www.vipa.at)

Wir haben bei uns beide Typen im Einsatz. Einen VSCOM-Umsetzer (4-fach) zum Betrieb von Modems übers LAN, W&T-Umsetzer für eine PSS3006 und für einen JUMO Logoscreen)

mfg
Maxl


----------



## olitheis (3 September 2007)

Hallo Maxl,

auch Dich muss ich fragen, ob die Konverter auch unter MS-DOS laufen? Denn die SPS Software läuft nur unter DOS. 

Danke
Oli


----------



## Maxl (4 September 2007)

olitheis schrieb:


> auch Dich muss ich fragen, ob die Konverter auch unter MS-DOS laufen? Denn die SPS Software läuft nur unter DOS.


Habs selber noch nicht getestet, aber bei der Inbetriebnahme des ADAM-Umsetzers haben wir Versuche mit S5 gemacht (7.2 soweit ich weiß).

Läuft die Software nur unter MS-DOS oder auch unter einem Dos-Fenster in Windows 98 oder XP.

Ich könnte mir ansonsten gut vorstellen, MS-DOS in eine VM zu verpacken, und von Wirts-System einen umgeleiteten COM-Port an die VM weiterzugeben.

mfg
Maxl


----------

